# New trap is working



## rab1951 (Apr 23, 2011)

I put this trap out at about 2:00pm on Fri. My trail cam shows the pigs going into it at about 7:30pm on Fri. I was surprised they went in that quick. I used corn and grape drink mix. I took 3 home for the smoker and let the other 4 go. Good times and good eatin.


----------



## hogman1 (Apr 23, 2011)

nice!


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats almost like farmin AWESOME!!  Best eating kind right there..........takin your pic of the group too? Dont get any better!


----------



## weekender (Apr 25, 2011)

eat some, say some for later, good deal


----------



## CAL (Apr 25, 2011)

Good catch and good eating size too.We don't let any go free though.Kill everything alive and still not making a dent in the population.


----------



## Hut2 (Apr 25, 2011)

That's a pen full, fine eating!


----------



## Okie Hog (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats on catching the porkers.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 25, 2011)

How long did you keep the corn in the grape mix?  or was it a fresh mix?


----------



## rab1951 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. rjcruiser the mix was fresh. I put the corn in the trap then poured the grape powder on top of it.


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice work rab!!!!


----------



## snook24 (Apr 25, 2011)

nice!


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Apr 25, 2011)

looks like some ogelthorpe county pigs. nice.


----------



## Forest Grump (Apr 25, 2011)

CAL said:


> Good catch and good eating size too.We don't let any go free though.Kill everything alive and still not making a dent in the population.


X2!!
Seriously! Don't let any you catch go! First, they'll be too smart to catch twice + you must remove as many as possible just to have any hope of containing growth in your population. Hogs will over run your land unless you are doing your level best to exterminate them; they breed like roaches.
Good catch otherwise, though!


----------



## CAL (Apr 25, 2011)

Forest Grump said:


> X2!!
> Seriously! Don't let any you catch go! First, they'll be too smart to catch twice + you must remove as many as possible just to have any hope of containing growth in your population. Hogs will over run your land unless you are doing your level best to exterminate them; they breed like roaches.
> Good catch otherwise, though!



I forgot about not being able to catch them again.Also I really believe the hogs can communicate with each other.Had some to get out of one trap to not be able to catch any there since at that location.They walk all around the trap and sometimes eat the corn right up to the trigger.


----------



## rab1951 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have been told before that if they got loose they wouldnt get in the trap again. I just hate to kill more than what my family and I can use. Also 7 pigs at one time is alot of cleaning. After we eat some of these Ill go back and try to get some more.


----------



## phila64 (Apr 26, 2011)

Congrats nice hog.
Do you need to get permit to trap a hog on your own land?


----------



## Forest Grump (Apr 26, 2011)

CAL said:


> I forgot about not being able to catch them again.Also I really believe the hogs can communicate with each other.Had some to get out of one trap to not be able to catch any there since at that location.They walk all around the trap and sometimes eat the corn right up to the trigger.



You could try leaving it open & feeding them in it 'til they get used to going in & out, then re-setting it, or find a super attractive bait like peanut butter, but I have had the same problem where I'd catch one of a group with the rest outside & afterward they would come all around it & stick their head in the door, be on trail cam near it every night, but no joy. Hogs are smarter than dogs, they learn from 1 bad experience (unlike most people!)


----------



## Forest Grump (Apr 26, 2011)

phila64 said:


> Do you need to get permit to trap a hog on your own land?



Yes, unless that changes with the new baiting law, since you can now pour up a pile of (choose your poison) & deer hunt over it, they may not care during off season anymore. (the law changed to require a permit to prevent people from claiming they were hog hunting when the DNR caught them hunting over bait). They're easy to get though, as DNR recognizes what a problem hogs have become.


----------



## phila64 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## wrestler (Apr 26, 2011)

nueter the boys, shoot the girls, problem solved


----------



## CAL (Apr 26, 2011)

wrestler said:


> nueter the boys, shoot the girls, problem solved



That is a negative there grasshopper!Shoot them all,problem solved!


----------



## Darrenmd (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice.... let me know if you need someone to take a few of those, that you let go, off your hands......next time....


----------



## PWalls (Apr 29, 2011)

Never, ever let one go. Do not set out a trap if you are not willing to deal with each and every hog that gets into it in a permanent and lethal manner. They are more than just a nuisance animal.


----------



## FOLES55 (Apr 29, 2011)

nice catch!


----------



## kinross (May 2, 2011)

These things are fairly smart. I know that back home in Australia on big wheat paddocks that are electrified these buggers would back up from the fence after being zapped in the snout. Then they would run full tilt at the fence squealing knowing what was about to happen. Don't let any go what you can't use or give away need to go in the death pit as I like to call it. There will be more that's for sure just like our little friends south of the border.


----------



## Jester896 (May 2, 2011)

CAL said:


> Good catch and good eating size too.We don't let any go free though.Kill everything alive and still not making a dent in the population.





Forest Grump said:


> X2!!
> Seriously! Don't let any you catch go! First, they'll be too smart to catch twice + you must remove as many as possible just to have any hope of containing growth in your population. Hogs will over run your land unless you are doing your level best to exterminate them; they breed like roaches.
> Good catch otherwise, though!





CAL said:


> That is a negative there grasshopper!Shoot them all,problem solved!



yep...what you would have wasted..if you couldn't find someone to give them to.. would amount to one litter of hogs if only 4 survived out of the 8 it had. in 6 months or first breeding if all were sows those 4 hogs would would have had an average of 5 each for a total of 20 now plus the original 4 for 24 total...if 10 people did that you would have 240 at the end of that...even if you had fed the chain you wouldn't have done a bad thing$.02


----------



## work2play (May 10, 2011)

PWalls said:


> Never, ever let one go. Do not set out a trap if you are not willing to deal with each and every hog that gets into it in a permanent and lethal manner. They are more than just a nuisance animal.



x2!


----------

